
Regularized Programming with the Bosque Language [pdf] - kapilkaisare
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/uploads/prod/2019/04/beyond_structured_report_v2.pdf
======
kapilkaisare
Github:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/BosqueLanguage](https://github.com/Microsoft/BosqueLanguage)

